# UPDATE....AHHHH I DID IT!!!! lol PICS!!!



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 2, 2006)

*So....I dyed my hair! I know I said I wasn't going to dye it for abotu a month or so but...I couldn't wait any longer! I was so scared!!! I ended up choosing the medium natural brown (truffle) just b/c it appeared to be the lighter of the three and I was afriad my hair would go SUPER DARK! Well...it did go kinda darker than I hoped(which could be good when it fades). But I think I like it? Just that it's goign to take a while getting used to. Here's some pics....tell me what you all think with honest opinions!!!!! Forgive that it's all poofy from just being blow dried real fast. lol Ne ways.....honestly now...Light or dark hair better for me???*


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

so lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michal cohen* so lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



*YAY! I think that's a good thing! lol Thanks a bunch! *


----------



## Geek (Jul 2, 2006)

HELLO?!?!?!?! beautiful


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow the darker colour looks excellent on you!!!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* HELLO?!?!?!?! beautiful


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 2, 2006)

You look great sweetie! Love the color!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Wow the darker colour looks excellent on you!!!



thanks!!!

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* You look great sweetie! Love the color! Thank you!


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

i like the darker on u!! very pretty!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jul 2, 2006)

Very nice!Brings out your eyes more...


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 2, 2006)

i think it looks great!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* i like the darker on u!! very pretty! YAY!





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i think it looks great! Thanks!


----------



## LVA (Jul 2, 2006)

your avatar is so pretty



did u use photoshop ?


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* your avatar is so pretty



did u use photoshop ? THANKS! I love photography lol But actually for this one I used 2 different programs. I used one called Ulead Photo Express and another called Jasc Paint Shop Pro! I have millions of pics that I've made all pertyful


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 2, 2006)

Yup the dark hair color looks good on you = )


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Maja (Jul 2, 2006)

Your hair colour looks great!


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 2, 2006)

Your hair looks great! and so does the colour x


----------



## merrymeredith (Jul 2, 2006)

*sigh* I'm too new to see the pics but DYING to see them.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 2, 2006)

i love the dark hair. it brings out your features


----------



## LilDee (Jul 2, 2006)

Love the darker hair! you look beautiful


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 2, 2006)

I love it! It really suits you.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh I love it!

You look very pretty with that color!! Good job!


----------



## shockn (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks awesome! The color is really vibrant too


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 2, 2006)

i like both actually (light and dark).


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 2, 2006)

Lovely colour!


----------



## selene (Jul 2, 2006)

For whatever reason I like the shade shown in the pic with your glasses on (the shade looks different there, too?).


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 2, 2006)

You look lovely in your new haircolor.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 2, 2006)

You look great and can easily pull off either color with your complexion!


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 2, 2006)

It looks great!



I actually thought you wanted to go darker than that... but that color worked well!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i like both actually (light and dark). YAY! Maybe I'm one of those people who can pull off almost anything. Except blonde...I do not like blonde hair. lol So....that's why I dyed mine...it was getting too light! ICK! But thanks!

Originally Posted by *selene* For whatever reason I like the shade shown in the pic with your glasses on (the shade looks different there, too?). LOL! Yah my hair is so weird! Every pic it looks so different. I can't keep up with it. Shew.... But thanks!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* You look great and can easily pull off either color with your complexion! YAY! I'll be pretty tan soon.....so I think teh dark color will look better. Nuttin better than dark hair and dark skin....so pretty!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* It looks great!



I actually thought you wanted to go darker than that... but that color worked well!



Actually....I didn't expect it to turn out this color. LOL I used #50 medium natural brown and it turned out....SUPER DARK! At first....it kinda freaked me out cause it was such a big difference. But it's one of those things that have to grow on me. I thought about trying a shade lighter....then I got to thinking is it worth my hair turning out some funky color? lol Prolly not. So...I think I'll leave it this color and have to get used to it. Everyone who has seen it so far loves it more than my natural color. YAY!
*Just wanted to tell all of you guys thanks so much for helping me pick out a color. The one I picked #50 medium natural brown turned out quite darker than the picture. It's actually very dark. lol But it'll grow on me. Thanks so much though to all of you and thanks for your opinions and support



*


----------



## KellyB (Jul 3, 2006)

It looks really great. Good choice of color for you!!!!


----------



## sm91396 (Jul 3, 2006)

It looks very pretty on you!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* It looks really great. Good choice of color for you!!!! *THANKS!!!! I'm still a little iffy on it lol*


----------



## Larki (Jul 3, 2006)

I cant see your picture .. Whyyy


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i like both actually (light and dark). Same here.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 3, 2006)

You look beautiful.........


----------



## cinnamingirl (Jul 3, 2006)

okay i just wanna say "Wow!!". The darker color looks really great on u. I mean the light color looks good, but the darker color is absolutely fabolous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swapmakeup (Jul 3, 2006)

Lookin good!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jul 3, 2006)

it came out really pretty.


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks You Guys!!!!!


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 4, 2006)

your hair looks great,you just have to get use to it, i have blonde hair and when i think of coloring my hair darker i buy a temporary rinse from sallys beauty supply,one i tried was called roux, so if i dont like it ,i just wash it out.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

it looks really good!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 4, 2006)

You shouldn't be iffy. Can I ask..Are these before and after pics, right? The one with the glasses is the blonder hair, right..??

Well, if this is the case, you look like almost, to me, a completely different person with this new hair color. It makes you looks sexy..or rather alluring, sets off both your eye color and complexion, intensifies your emotions. I mean, the blonde was really very nice..and you have a cheerful, beautiful smile. But this is *vavvavoom!! *Hello there..firm handshake, look them in the eye stuff. It also looks way glossier/healthier/shiny. The question is....can you handle the New You???










...Bwahhahha


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2006)

great color! looks beautiful!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* You shouldn't be iffy. Can I ask..Are these before and after pics, right? The one with the glasses is the blonder hair, right..??Well, if this is the case, you look like almost, to me, a completely different person with this new hair color. It makes you looks sexy..or rather alluring, sets off both your eye color and complexion, intensifies your emotions. I mean, the blonde was really very nice..and you have a cheerful, beautiful smile. But this is *vavvavoom!! *Hello there..firm handshake, look them in the eye stuff. It also looks way glossier/healthier/shiny. The question is....can you handle the New You???









...Bwahhahha

LOL! Thanks! YEs...the first few pics are the new hair color and the blondish/brownish color in teh last few pics are teh old color. Everyone agrees with you about liking the dark color better. Which I am starting to believe that I do too! It's so hard to get used to though. It was a major change. It has faded just a teensy bit. Enough to make it look really pretty. But thanks!!!


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

Gorgeous new hair color!


----------



## lipglossqueen10 (Jul 10, 2006)

I think that any of those colors look excellent on you! I prefer the lighter color! Either way, it would be awesome!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Apr 29, 2007)

love ur hair


----------



## justdragmedown (May 1, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------

